# We need sticky's of genus' in this section...



## Anansi (Dec 8, 2004)

title speaks for itself...please mods please!


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Dec 8, 2004)

great idea!


----------



## heering80 (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually there's so many of them, that it might be better to start yeat another sub-forum for them.


----------



## metallica (Dec 8, 2004)

i don't see the need for such a sticky. with the search function i can find just the right thread to post the pics in.


----------



## xanadu1015 (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree with metallica on that one. 




Laura


----------



## misfitsfiend (Dec 8, 2004)

I guess it would be ok for some of the more popular genus. Like the pokies, brachys, Avics .... ect.


----------



## Vys (Dec 8, 2004)

To only make the 'popular' genus-threads sticky is hard because of the '''s, i.e, that is subjective, and to make all genus-threads sticky would surely cover all of the first page.
 A sub-forum for only those..hmm..kind of a small rather static forum, in terms of threads..why not? If it is kind on the resources, I mean?


----------



## Rourke (Dec 8, 2004)

For those who have not done so yet, please read my recent STICKY on posting in this forum.

We're trying to better organize the Tarantula Pictures Forum, but it won't happen overnight.  Eventually, all thread titles for genus or species photos will have the same format, as described in the guidelines.  This will make finding the appropriate thread trivial, provided you can find the search button!

There's another easy way, too:  The threads in an individual forum can be organized by data field, much like the file system in WindowsXP.  So, if I click on the Tarantula Picture Forum, the default presentation will be by date posted, with the most recent at the top.  Then if I go to where it says "Thread/Thread Starter" and click on "Thread," the threads will organize alphabetically.  I can then click to the first letter of the genus in which I am interested--if I am looking for individual species threads--or I can click to the letter G, under which I will find a section of titles like "Genus A, Genus B, Genus C, etc."  So there is really no need for a proliferation of stickies here.

Did that make sense?


----------



## MilkmanWes (Dec 8, 2004)

Rourke said:
			
		

> Did that make sense?


That was all crazy talk. 

Sure your not all hopped up on them goofballs?


----------



## Sheri (Dec 8, 2004)

MilkmanWes said:
			
		

> That was all crazy talk.
> 
> Sure your not all hopped up on them goofballs?



Wes, some days you are the first thing to make me laugh!


----------



## MilkmanWes (Dec 8, 2004)

There, I spent a few minutes with the search function, grep, and a spreadsheet and voila - *The Appreciation Thread Directory!* (dum dum da dum!) Not completely comprehensive, but for 10 minutes work I think it is pretty complete. Just a simple search and I reordered the results in a speadsheet.

I put all this together to demonstrate what ONE (1, uno, singular) search can yield. Now to make this a sticky use your bookmark or favorites function on your web browser. Or (and this is where we get crazy now) do an advanced search for Genus and/or Appreciation in the title and bookmark the results page. Whoa, bookmark the results page? YES! The search terms are in the URL and will be stored as part of the bookmark, then when you go to that bookmark, the same search will be performed again! Then you can see whats new at the top of the search because the default sort order is reverse chronoligical!

Remember, if you build a man a fire, you keep him warm for a night, but if you set a man on fire you keep him warm for the rest of his life.... or was that something to do with fish?

Wow, better go get me some more of the goofballs.


		 Avicularia 	
	Genus Avicularia 	 
	Avicularia braunshauseni 

		Acanthoscurria	
	Acanthoscurria geniculata 

		Aphonopelma 	
	Genus Aphonopelma 	 
	Aphonopelma seemani 
	Aphonopelma dwarf appreciation thread 	 

		Bonnetina	
	Genus Bonnetina 

		Brachypelma 	
	Genus Brachypelma 	 
	Brachypelma albopilosum 

		Ceratogyrus	
	Genus Ceratogyrus 

		Chilobrachys 	
	Chilobrachys fimbriatus 

		Chromatopelma	
	 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 

		Cyclosternum	
	"Cobalt Red Rump" appreciation thread	 
	Cyclosternum fasciatum 

		Cyriocosmus 	
	Genus Cyriocosmus 	 
	Genus Cyriopagopus 	 

		Ephebopus 	
	Ephebopus cyanognathus	 

		Eucratoscelus	
	Genus Eucratoscelus 

		Eupalaestrus	
	Genus Eupalaestrus	 

		Grammostola 	
	Genus Grammostola 	 
	Grammostola actaeon 
	Grammostola aureostriata 
	Grammostola rosea 	 

		Haplopelma 	
	Genus Haplopelma 	 

		Heteroscodra	
	Genus Heteroscodra 

		Hysterocrates	
	Hysterocrates gigas 	 

		Lasiodora	
	Lasiadora and Lasiodorides and Lasiodorides striatus Appreciation Thread 	 

		Nhandu 	
	Genus Nhandu 	 

		Pamphobeteus	
	Genus Pamphobeteus 	 

		Phormictopus	
	Genus Phormictopus	 

		Poecilotheria	
	Genus Poecilotheria 	 
	*! The Real P. metallica appreciation thread)  	 
	the Poecilotheria Appreciation thread	 
	P Subfusca appreciation thread	 
	P. Metallica appreciation thread 	 
	Poecilotheria Appreciation: Poecilotheria pederseni	 

		Psalmopoeus	
	Psalmopoeus irminia 
	Psalmopoeus Pulcher Appreciation! +pix)	 
	Psalmopoeus Reduncas Appreciation! +pix)	 

		Pterinochilus	
	Usambura Appreciation thread...post your pics! 	 
	Genus Pterinochilus 	 

		Selenocosmia	
	The Selenocosmia appreciation thread 	 
	Got fur?? A new appreciation thread	 

		Tapinauchenius	
	Tapinauchenius appreciation thread 	 
	Tapinauchenius Appreciation: Tapinauchenius elenea	 

		Theraphosa	
	T. blondi appreciation thread 	 

		Xenesthis	
	Xenesthis appreciation thread 	 
	Xenesthis Sp. "blue"/"blau" Appreciation Thread 	 

		Other	
	Arachnoboard appreciation thread	 
	Dwarf Tarantula Appreciation Thread	 
	Pet Dirt Appreciation Thread 	 
	Sexing appreciation thread	 
	Unfertilised eggsac appreciation thread!


----------



## Rourke (Dec 8, 2004)

MilkmanWes said:
			
		

> Sure your not all hopped up on them goofballs?


Positive.  But where can I get some?  And what are they?


----------



## Rourke (Dec 8, 2004)

Aha!!!!  My evil plan has worked!!!  I knew I could get someone to collect these threads in one place, so I it would become easier for me to go through and amend the titles!

I guess that leaves me with little excuse to be slow about it, though, huh?

Thanks a LOT, Wes.


----------



## MilkmanWes (Dec 8, 2004)

Rourke said:
			
		

> I guess that leaves me with little excuse to be slow about it, though, huh?
> 
> Thanks a LOT, Wes.


Pretty much yeah, amazing what them goofballs will do to you.

Just edit the Directory concurently so thread titles match if you dont mind.


----------



## tkn0spdr (Dec 8, 2004)

GoofballWes said:
			
		

> Remember, if you build a man a fire, you keep him warm for a night, but if you set a man on fire you keep him warm for the rest of his life.... or was that something to do with fish?


No, it's like this...

Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach him to fish and he'll never see his wife again.

And remember, there's a fine line between fishing and standing on a dock looking like a fool.


----------



## Sandra (Dec 8, 2004)

Your post was helpful Wes, thanks.


----------

